# Cycling News forum, please



## Sore Thumb (1 Dec 2012)

There now seems to be news regarding cycling every day on the Internet and papers. Both national and local.

I feel that it would benefit forum users if we had a cycling news forum that could be a consolidated one stop area for all cycling news updates. We could then comment on all the latest news articles.

This would be better than having news spread over the entire forum and users keep starting threads on the same news in different sections.

Well I think it would be a good idea, what do you and admin think?


----------



## Norm (1 Dec 2012)

No thanks, IMO.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Dec 2012)

It's true that there doesn't seem to be a good ''aggregator'' site elsewhere on the web, though I've gradually found myself looking at Cycling Weekly more and more. Perhaps there's a gap in the market there, though of course it would be independent of CC and equally available to everyone. I suppose my reservation is that if there is a gap, it's not just a CC gap.

Mind you, I find that most stuff can be found by keeping an eye on the ''what's new'' page and emails of LCC, CTC, etc newsletters do deliver additional pieces of interest to my inbox.


----------

